# We've come a long way: pocket-sized revolvers



## Grenadier (Mar 9, 2012)

Just curious to see what everyone's preference these days, when it comes to pocket-sized (J-frame) revolvers?  

Not long ago, it used to be that Smith and Wesson had a virtual monopoly on the J-frame sized revolvers.  The only other companies that produced anything similar in that size were Taurus, Rossi, and Charter Arms, and none of the others were quite as good as S&W's offerings.  

Ever since Colt got out of the small revolver market, the only other company that seemed to be capable of matching S&W's quality was Sturm-Ruger, but under the watch of Bill Ruger, there was no way that the terms "Ruger" and "concealable" were ever going to be mentioned in the same sentence in a positive manner.  In fact, the only "compact" revolver out there by Ruger was the oversized and very heavy (all-steel) SP-101.  


These days?  It's a different story.  Now that the elder Ruger is no longer around, the company has really taken off, putting forth new designs in polymer framed handguns, some really nice AR-15 type rifles, and yes, now the Ruger LCR, which is a J-frame sized revolver, that exhibits high quality construction, and at a reasonable price.  The smoothness of the trigger on the LCR is quite impressive as well, especially given how Ruger revolvers were known for their "gritty" triggers before.  

In addition to this, Taurus has really upped the quality of their offerings, to the point where they're no longer considered an inferior imitation of other products.  I was actually quite impressed by the Model 85 lineup, where they now have a 6-shot J-frame sized revolver in that family.  


I still have my S&W 442 and 642 (essentially the same gun, just that one is blue, the other is stainless), and both are fine weapons, but these days, if I had to buy a new small revolver, I would certainly include Ruger and Taurus as candidates.


----------



## seasoned (Mar 9, 2012)

I have had my 640 S&W for many years. Stainless steel, hidden hammer, 5 shot, just right for me at this time...............

I recently put 300 rounds through it qualifying, and for a short barrel, I passed, no problem............


----------



## chinto (Mar 9, 2012)

interesting, personally for a small weapon I prefer my Walther...


----------



## seasoned (Mar 10, 2012)

Why Carry a Revolver?


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 10, 2012)

The J-frame sized revolvers will always have a place in my heart.  It's difficult to get the sheer mixture of concealability (fits in my Uncle Mike's nylon pocket holster), ammo punch (Speer Gold Dot +P 130 JHP designed for short barrels), and reliability in any other kind of gun.  

While there are some excellent pocket semi autos, such as the Ruger LCP, Kahr P3-AT, etc., I've asked myself many times over, how much of an advantage are those one or two extra rounds?  In the end, the capacity difference wasn't enough of a factor to make me switch.  If I'm in a  situation where 5 rounds of .38 Special +P ammo won't do the job, then shame on me for not bringing the Glock!


----------



## zDom (Mar 14, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> I've asked myself many times over, how much of an advantage are those one or two extra rounds?  In the end, the capacity difference wasn't enough of a factor to make me switch.  If I'm in a  situation where 5 rounds of .38 Special +P ammo won't do the job, then shame on me for not bringing the Glock!



I love my SIG 226 but just couldn't get used to carrying such a substantial piece of metal ... and ended up not carrying it most of the time.

So I got a 442.  I hate to shoot it, but it is light and convenient so I carry it everywhere, always. I have it on me now.

That said, I don't sweat a round or two difference. My concern is the speed and ease of reloading. Sucks if I use up all 5 rounds and need more. (But then, that would be a sucky day anyway if I was forced to fire to stop a threat   )

But I still feel the ol' J frame was the best choice for me for Daily Carry.

At home? We grab the long guns and God have mercy on their souls if they enter our premises because we will not lay down and be victims.

Traveling? The Sig comes with us.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 14, 2012)

Same as always.  Smith & Wesson Model 10 in .38 Special with a four-inch barrel and fixed sights.  Added Pachmayr grips, that's it.  Pocket size?  Depends on the pocket.  If I had to buy a smaller revolver, it would be a Colt Detective Special snub-nose.

Yeah, I know, none of my choices are sexy or new or modern or whiz-bang.  They're just good.  It's not like things have changed.  Bad guys are still the same size.


----------



## Skpotamus (Mar 23, 2012)

I bought a ruger LCR to replace my old taurs 85 titanium as a pocket gun.  I loved the taurus, but it had an external hammer and was ported, which wasn't a lot of fun when shooting in close.  The LCR is a great little pocket gun.  Light enough to forget about, good trigger, fun to shoot.  That said, I ended up selling it a little while back because I never carried it.  With a normal T shirt and a good gun belt, I carry my glock 21 concealed all the time now.


----------

